# Nikon D90 successor anytime soon?



## Box801 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was looking to upgrade my D80 to a D90 although its been a fair amount of time since the D90 has been released. Does anyone know if a successor (ex. D100) will be released anytime soon by Nikon? It seems like the D90 is at its final days...


----------



## Tee (Aug 6, 2010)

According to NikonRumors, expect an announcement on August 19th.  I believe there is a D95 coming online with 34 focal points.  Also some new lenses (including an 18-200 FX) and a replacement to the D3000 (D3100) are expected.


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2010)

Tee said:


> According to NikonRumors, expect an announcement on August 19th. I believe there is a D95 coming online with 34 focal points. Also some new lenses (including an 18-200 FX) and a replacement to the D3000 (D3100) are expected.


Or at least, rumored. At this point nothing is certain.

There were 2½ years from the D70 launch to the D80 launch, and only 2 years between the D80 and D90. The D90 was launched just short of 2 years ago as of 8/19.

There was a D70s so the next D90 may be a D90s with only slight improvement. What the D90 really needs is a video capability on par with, or better than video in the Canon T2i.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 6, 2010)

I have heard nothing yet, but with Canon getting ready to anonce the 60D along with some other stuff, I don't expect Nikon will stand by and say nothing so I'll go out on a limb here and say most defiantly. It's about that time anyways.


----------



## rommeeeezy (Aug 6, 2010)

Nikon has been in the works of a replacement for the D90 and the D300s. I doubt they'll move to a D90s. Shoot me if I'm wrong. Supposedly on Nikon Rumors they're going to a D95. Everyone's been anticipating they're new layout with more autofocus points, better video, more FPS, and of course a much larger sensor then they're traditional 12.3 that's been in many of their cameras. I feel that they will release something for the D90 and the D300s and even the D700 before they do anything about the D3k or D5k. Only thing I would look forward to is better video and better ISO performance.. well atleast availability to go to a higher ISO and better performance upon that availability. I'd be pretty pissed if they released a D3k replacement... just because i JUST got mine 3 months ago. D:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2010)

Photokina 2010 will be help Tuesday, September 21 to Sunday, September 26, 2010 in Cologne, Germany. That is a world stage,and one which Nikon has used many times over the past decades to premier big, new products that they are proud of...Photokina gets a huge amount of European press coverage...

I think better video is the area they will focus on in a D90 follow-up. It might be as simple as iterating the D90 to an s version called D90s, as KmH speculates above. It's always hard to predict what,exactly, Nikon will do, but the 2-year upgrade cycle means a D90 replacement or update/refresh/iteration could come at ANY TIME now...


----------



## Markw (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive been thinking of upgrading my D90 to a D300, so hopefully this replacement will be something close to a D300 with video. 

Mark


----------



## rommeeeezy (Aug 7, 2010)

Markw said:


> Ive been thinking of upgrading my D90 to a D300, so hopefully this replacement will be something close to a D300 with video.
> 
> Mark



save your money and wait for a replacement. D90 is better than the D300. If you WERE to upgrade you should go for a D300s.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2010)

rommeeeezy said:


> save your money and wait for a replacement. D90 is better than the D300. If you WERE to upgrade you should go for a D300s.


The D90 is not better than the D300 in all regards.


----------



## rommeeeezy (Aug 7, 2010)

KmH said:


> rommeeeezy said:
> 
> 
> > save your money and wait for a replacement. D90 is better than the D300. If you WERE to upgrade you should go for a D300s.
> ...



What does the D300 have that the D90 doesn't have? For the cost of paying extra money that is.


----------



## Markw (Aug 7, 2010)

6FPS...8FPS with the battery pack.  Fast Forward to 3:35
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h83l5-ukqik"]Fast_Forward_to_3:35[/ame]

51 point AF

Mark


----------



## shaunly (Aug 7, 2010)

rommeeeezy said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > rommeeeezy said:
> ...



Also pro quality built, 100% viewfinder, uses compact flash card, 150K shutter life, 14-bit A/D conversion... just to name a few more.

D300: Nikon D300 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

D90: Nikon D90 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

you can compare everything else yourself.


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2010)

rommeeeezy said:


> What does the D300 have that the D90 doesn't have? For the cost of paying extra money that is.


 
The biggie is the Multi-CAM 3500DX AF module, and 51 focus points (15, cross-type). The D90 only has the Multi-CAM 1000 AF module, 11 focus points (1, cross-type)

The D90 only offers 12-bit compressed RAW. The D300 offers 14-bit and 12-bit, uncompressed, loss-less compressed or lossy-compressed RAW options.

The D300 has more external controls, a magnesium metal body, weather sealing, a 10-pin connector, a PC cord jack, a built-in intervalometer, a 1/8000 shutter, and uses CF type flash memory.

The newer D300s has 2 memory card slots, 1 for CF type cards the other for SD type cards.

The video in the D300s is more capable than the video in the D90.

That's the high points.


----------



## sam_justice (Aug 8, 2010)

I was about to buy a D90 yesterday until I read this thread, I'm guessing it's worth waiting? Does anyone know what the new model might have (aside from the 34 focal points)


----------

